# Newby:) Need some advice on worming, lice/mites...



## cvranch (Feb 18, 2013)

We just started out with goats in February.. 
We bought one buckling that must have had a compromised immune system or something.. he brought pink eye and lice/mites to the rest of the babies.. Treated them all with antibiotics and gave them their first dose (3 ml per kid) of ivermectin pour on (second dose will be due tomorrow) and found a new home for the one kid as he was proving to be way too loud for a packing prospect anyway.
Still noticing some dull coats and itching.. 
-should the second dose of pour on take care of it? or should I try a different method/brand of wormer?
-Noticed Rex gives his goats a double dose of the cattle injectable ivomec orally.. is this safe for 2 month old kids?
-How often should I worm them? Do you need to rotate wormers?


Thanks for any advice!


----------



## mjoe (Dec 26, 2009)

I have ran into the same issue with bring home new kids and lice before. I have just treated them the injectable ivomec via injection and it cleared right up.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Python power for external bugs is much easier but do finish your second deworming. We use pour ons orally and yes its safe for kids. You can use the dust anytime and is handy to have around. It starts killing as soon as you use it.


----------



## cvranch (Feb 18, 2013)

I just gave their second dose of the ivermectin pour on today.. How long should I wait now to give the Ivomec orally? Should I go ahead and use the dust now or wait and see if this will clear it up?
REALLY appreciate the advice! Thankyou! Thankyou!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Unless you see some evidence of worms, hold off for at least 3 months. No reason to give that again until / unless you think they are in need of it. Can use the dust now if you like. Wont need much, just a light dusting.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I am trying to avoid wormers. I want to build a confinement center with slatted floors. I will confine my goats and feed them hay May and june. In may and June the weather conditions are prime for the worm cycle. I will cut the hay in there pastures at the end of june and then let the goats out the rest of the year. 
during that 8 week time the worms in the goats will be expelled and the worm eggs on the grass will hatch and die so the field will be clean. worm free goats and worm free pastures = no worms.


----------



## cvranch (Feb 18, 2013)

That really makes a lot of sense.. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------

